# The Itch



## VoraciousHeart (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm not going to lie, I'm more privileged than a lot of people here. I'm from the lower middle class. I'm white. I have no economic need to ride the rails, hitch a ride, or tramp around. But the itch ever remains. I stand at every freight yard I pass for a few moments too long. I've got to scratch the itch. I'm going fucking nuts. Send help, I'm about to hop the next damn train I see. How do you help it pass for now? I've got too many college classes and am too financially entangled to college right now to just bail. Thoughts?


----------



## deleted user (Oct 23, 2017)

Wander your home town . Stay out all night even if you have a home try a few days in a row. Just walk everywhere. Hope this helps.


----------



## Koala (Oct 23, 2017)

Walk around or ride a bike around and if you come across an area or building that looks cool, check it out. Mini explorations are the only thing that get me thru til I can wander for longer amounts of time. Hang in there!!


----------



## creature (Oct 23, 2017)

Just bail.


----------



## furthur (Oct 24, 2017)

i would take your schooling seriously, then bounce around when your done. just my opinion


----------



## creature (Oct 24, 2017)

Ask yourself how deep you want to dig the hole, and make a point of knowing when it's going to be too deep to get out of, if you're not there already..

If you want to stay in school, then focus with a goddamned hatred, & GTFO ASAP, because all you'll be doing is adding to your debt.
Do you KNOW what you want to be???

A doctor or medical professional?
Check your options, because that's a pit you won't crawl out of for another 20 years..
Medicine is good, but generally speaking, there is so much horseshit that goes with it that most doctors have either had their intuition burned out, or went in for the money, so I would avoid shooting for advanced medicine, unless you want to divorce from the natural world & go into pure research.

Do you want to be an artist?
Unless you want to go corporate & eke 20 or 25 bucks an hour, after 4 or 5 years, out of a 9-5 job to pay back your loans, fuck school.
Just be a goddamned artist..
Unless you need studio space, there's not a goddamned thing you can't teach yourself that's worth 80 fucking thousand dollars of goddamned fucking debt, & the misery it is going to take to repay it, if you think the fucking machine that is helping bury you deserves it.
You want to be a commercial artist?
Fine.. go make ads, magazine layouts, whatever.., just remember, once you get out if school:
A) you may be able to pop a vacation, but don't talk about 'travel'..
B) you *still* aren't going to be able to do what you want to do, because you'll be tied up, pretty well much just the way you are, now.
C) if you decide to ditch *then*, you'll have list some good years.. the further away you get from what you need to do, the farther away you will remain from receiving what it would have given.

The biggest advantages school gives to an artist is studio space, materials, access to experienced artists (for what that may or may not be worth) and the ability to interact with other young artists..

Those things are not worth slavery.

Much of this is true, generally.

The real question then is WHY are you in school?

to prepare for a job, or life?????

Then you need to choose.

Is it to change the world?
Become a civil rights or criminal defense lawyer?

Then def go for it..

Don't dick around in school just to dick around in school, or you'll kill what you may actually be..

I dunno if you've been forced into shit through your life by the mechanisms of guilt or having your head pouned with diatribes about the virtues of compromise, but if you sell yourself out now, instead of telling people to go to hell, you'll be spending more time getting your head & sense of self worth back together that you spent in goddamned school..

So again, I ask you WHY are you in school?

Do you have mechanical or other skills you can get a basic job with?
Are you willing to struggle at shitty gigs, but play music that cuts your soul loose?

The farther away you get from what you are, the harder to return, friend..

Good luck..


----------



## VoraciousHeart (Oct 24, 2017)

creature said:


> Ask yourself how deep you want to dig the hole, and make a point of knowing when it's going to be too deep to get out of, if you're not there already..
> 
> If you want to stay in school, then focus with a goddamned hatred, & GTFO ASAP, because all you'll be doing is adding to your debt.
> Do you KNOW what you want to be???
> ...



I'm going to school for Psychology because I want to work in Industrial Organizational psych with a focus on making the workplace better for the lowest man on the chain. So in essence, I do want to change the world. I also have the issue of needing to be able to afford transition because of being transgender as that's non-negotiable for me, so even once I'm done here the full time school I will probs never be able to be a full time tramp (sadly). I really am thankful for the advice people have for me though and am definitely going to try these things.


----------



## Drengor (Oct 24, 2017)

Learning about and innovating psycology behind workspaces sounds cool, but figuring out what would be best and implementing it are two very different things. No company is gonna do what you've figured out is best for their employees unless it's also what's best for their bottom line.


----------



## benton (Oct 28, 2017)

There are millions of unfilled jobs in the trades in the US.

Assuming one is willing to support the evil government with their tax dollars


----------

